# Prüfung 09 Hessen



## Rogmar (29. März 2009)

Hallo

ich mach in ca. 2 Monaten in Hessen die Fischereiprüfung und hab mir das passende Buch gekauft ( dort stehen die Fragen + Lösungen)..leider unübersichtlich und klein...daher ungenügend zum lernen..

jetzt würde ich gern wissen ob ihr software oder internetseiten kennt,wo ich prüfungen üben kann..ich hab gehört es gibt nur 5 verschiedene bögen...also ob man die bögen im internet finden kann zum üben.

liebste grüße flo


----------

